# $1200 sub good for a laugh!!!



## Ultimateherts

$1200 sub good for a laugh!!!

AC Shockwave 15" Premium Subwoofer High end Car Audio


AC Shockwave 15" Premium Subwoofer High end Car Audio - eBay (item 260728540162 end time Feb-26-11 11:09:47 PST)


----------



## Vermithrax

If you got a kick out of that, wait until you look at the other items for sale. I think the 0 feedback score is gonna go unchanged for quite a while.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Vermithrax said:


> If you got a kick out of that, wait until you look at the other items for sale. I think the 0 feedback score is gonna go unchanged for quite a while.


ummm i saw these at Pep Boys for $29

AC Shockwave 6x9" Speaker Component 3 way Car Stereo - eBay (item 260728543342 end time Feb-26-11 11:15:28 PST)

he wants $650?!


----------



## tornaido_3927

Come on Patrick, those speakers have chrome on them! We all know that chrome speakers = 2000+% markup :laugh:


----------



## Ultimateherts

I like how they expect you to pay $1200 for a sub and yet they give you no hard specs!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

These are the next Audiobahn subs. With all the ugly chrome, cheap design, extremly high prices. Check out their components, absolutely ridiculous. They are charging for the fancy briefcase they come in because they actual drivers are worthless. I feel sorry for who ever pays that type of money for BS.

"Blue LED - Laser Style Light built-in to Tweeter Bases that protects tweeter and reflects off woofer cone mirror dust cap at high volumes." <<---- Specs from their website. Sounds like Dr.Evil's speakers.

"All A.C. Shockwave speakers come in locking aluminum gift cases with 2 keys and aluminum badge." - Now why would I need that????????


----------



## Ultimateherts

TrickyRicky said:


> "All A.C. Shockwave speakers come in locking aluminum gift cases with 2 keys and aluminum badge." - Now why would I need that????????


They call me Bond, James Bond!!!


----------



## mSaLL150

99dB sensitivity? lolz.


----------



## foreman

I think you pay for the "lifetime warranty" they advertise. Lmao....


----------



## kvndoom

foreman said:


> I think you pay for the "lifetime warranty" they advertise. Lmao....


Well considering it costs them only a handful of dollars to build, they could probably replace the speakers 15 or 20 times and still be profitable. 

EDIT: nevermind!! For warranty coverage you pay "only 10% of retail" !!!WTF!!! I bet this thing costs like 20 or 30 bucks to fab in China, so you're PAYING probably 5x cost for a "warranty" replacement!


----------



## SHOToonz

i just went through and read the description on those 6x9s...i'm havin a real hard time coming up with something witty to say...i'm simply at a loss for words...


----------



## tibug

Yea....GLWS...


----------



## Bayboy

Oh wow! That's not funny... Those poor souls must have sniffed some of the latest rage in drugs... "bath salts".


----------



## DanMan

Seriously, though. Do people really buy this type of thing at these prices? I know there is one born every minute but.........., 

I hate to say it but I don't fault the seller. If they can sell at those prices, more power to them. Talk about buy low sell high.


----------



## shawnk

I just puked


----------



## pork soda

This fellow has been trying to sell the gear for quite a while on the bay.ZERO in the ol' feedback department....I seem to recall someone bought an item from him at some point and left great feedback about 6 months ago though:laughmust have been a family member)


----------



## kvndoom

DanMan said:


> Seriously, though. Do people really buy this type of thing at these prices? I know there is one born every minute but..........,
> 
> I hate to say it but I don't fault the seller. If they can sell at those prices, more power to them. Talk about buy low sell high.


There is someone who will buy anything. Law of averages.

Consider the Acura ZDX... somewhere out there are people who will pay 50 grand for the second coming of the Pontiac Aztek:









So yes, there are people who will pay several hundred for chrome plated speakers with LED's.


----------



## DanMan

What are the potential driver locations like in that Acura? If it has a symmetrical dash, wide pillars and deep doors, etc.., maybe it's not too bad.


----------



## StruckBy99

Shockwave Customs
This is their shop in Frankfort, IL
Owner: Tony Shockwave.......

I LOL-ed


----------



## Bayboy

I was scanning through their main website and across the screen showed some pics of a Boxster and trophies claiming they competed and won them just using head unit power during Daytona Beach 2010 blah blah...

Won a competition just using head unit power?! What damn class that was in?!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Looking at their drivers, it looks more like 10.00 6x9's (the same ones you can get at a flea-market "knock-offs"). Hell, I've seen better knock-offs that those Shockwave drivers. They could replace those drivers x50 and still made a great/super profit. Is just their silly claims that make me LOL. Do these make you remember the Audiobahn's??? I remember Audiobahns had some 12's that stated 1200watts and had a 2" voice coil and a tiny 90oz ceramic magnet. More like 100watt subs.


----------



## Bayboy

TrickyRicky said:


> Looking at their drivers, it looks more like 10.00 6x9's (the same ones you can get at a flea-market "knock-offs"). Hell, I've seen better knock-offs that those Shockwave drivers. They could replace those drivers x50 and still made a great/super profit. Is just their silly claims that make me LOL. Do these make you remember the Audiobahn's??? I remember Audiobahns had some 12's that stated 1200watts and had a 2" voice coil and a tiny 90oz ceramic magnet. More like 100watt subs.



Do you realize how long so many were still swearing by Bahn even after the gear was found to be a fluke?! Hope that doesn't start back up again. Just sickening.


----------



## SHOToonz

eh, let it...that way people will get even more suprised when they hear and feel good gear.


----------



## SHOToonz

i must admit...first thing i thought of when i read their descriptions was KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


----------



## Bayboy

Ok like that is a major prank or a misprint right? Mid bass units $14,000+ and a sub for $145,000?!!! :mean: Heck the surround on the mid bass unit was so wide I think the surround IS the cone. The reviews are hilarious though. A subwoofer so strong it ended his laxative abuse! :laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Yeah KaleCoAuto is just a joke website. To make fun of people who actually spend that type of money on that type of audio equipment.


----------



## tibug

TrickyRicky said:


> Yeah KaleCoAuto is just a joke website. To make fun of people who actually spend that type of money on that type of audio equipment.


You don't know what your missing. Cross drilled brake lines and engine oil bypass systems ftw.


----------



## Bayboy

I will have to check out more of it. Never heard of it before but it's funny.


----------



## audiovibe

HOLY HELL, that sub plays to 1.3khz!:laugh:


----------



## KP

I think Tony was the guy with the Porsche at MECA Finals.

First car on the right.


----------



## ErinH

^ yep.

I think everyone kind of snickered at the ridiculousness of their gear, but no one would say anything to their faces (those dudes were big!).


----------



## Allan74

Anyone capable of taking a 'Vette and making it THIS UGLY pretty much looses all credibility with me....










like..WTF ?


----------



## Allan74

Lambo doors.....LMAO










....so played out that you don't even see Lambos with them anymore...lol


----------



## Allan74

1 last thing....



> Brand: A.C. Shockwave Speakers, Subs, and Amplifiers
> Model: ACS10DVC
> 
> Rating: Definitely a Full FIVE
> 
> Pros: This ten inch subwoofer is the loudest ten i have ever seen. BLOWS jl OUT OF THE WATER! All Shockwave equipment is LIFETIME WARRANTIED. This is because every solder connection is made with titanium. the voice coils on the woofers are EIGHT LAYERS (the most ever made) AND the coils are FLAT so that there is FULL HEAT DISSIPATION. they are black anodized aluminum voice coils, so once you break these bad boys in they WILL NOT BLOW for ANY AMOUNT OF POWER. i have 2 15s and have 2 4000watt RMS amps, they take ALL 8000watts, AND THEY'RE ONLY RATED FOR 700 RMS. YOU WANNA BE LOUD AS HELL!? THESE ARE THE SUBS FOR YOU. COMPLETELY WATERPROOF speakers and subs... LIFETIME WARRANTIED... THE HIGHEST EFFICIENCY ON A WOOFER NOW, meaning EVERY WATT YOU GIVE IT IS BEING USED. three tens are louder than my 15s!!! and they hit JUST AS LOW. these are THE LOUDEST AND MOST CLEAN SOUNDING speakers AND subs i have EVER HEARD. trust me, i know my jl and FOCAL, THEY DONT EVEN COMPARE!
> 
> Cons: NONE WHAT SO EVER
> 
> Overall Opinion: THE BEST SOUNDING EQUIPMENT I HAVE EVER OWNED... WORTH EVERY PENNY!


Check it out here 
A.C. Shockwave- the newest out there - Realm of Excursion


----------



## Bayboy

Ok that's it! I can't take it anymore! I'm going to try some of their gear! I gotta have it! Patrick, didn't you say I can find some in Pepboys?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

A sucker is born EVERY DAY.... this is counting upon that fact..


And WHY is this here? anyone planning on picking one of these up...???

Didn't think so..


----------



## pieper88

Shockwave is a joke. I see them up at the shows in chicago all the time. Somehow though he does sell a few of these local. Them seem to be very close to rebadged cadence subs. He does do some pretty decent looking installs though.


----------



## Bayboy

pieper88 said:


> Shockwave is a joke. I see them up at the shows in chicago all the time. Somehow though he does sell a few of these local. Them seem to be very close to rebadged cadence subs. He does do some pretty decent looking installs though.


I thought those subs look very familiar.... still as any sane person would expect am sure he sourced from the same turnkey lines as others. Oh well. Aaron's right though, I'm not buying and or concerned. NEXT!!!


----------



## Allan74

My message to the seller:


> Is this a joke ? $950 for what clearly looks like a subwoofer worth 1/10th of that.....
> Sorry, but I just don't get it


His reply:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.
> 
> These subs are well worth the money based on the research and quality put behind them. As well as the lifetime warranty, this is the last sub you'll ever need to buy. Even if you pop the sub, water damage or evn put a screwdriver through it we will replace it for 10% of the retail price. Its been proven they outdo JL and Focal in a side by side test.


My next reply:


> So let me get this straight......
> Warranty replacements for 10% of Retail ? ....in other words, a false warranty that simply makes you re-purchase the woofer at what SHOULD be regular price.
> 
> That's like charging $150,000 for a $15,000 Car and offering lifetime replacements for 10% of the initial price.
> 
> Anyways, please forward me the test information and results showing this woofer take on a JL Audio W7 Subwoofer and beat it.
> Thanks.


----------



## Bayboy

Ummm, like you're not being wise enough here my friend.  Didn't you read the part about them being some pretty big dudes?! Just buy the gear now and cringe later


----------



## Allan74

See 2 posts above for the beginning of the conversation.....

*This is the reply I just got from the vendor after my JL W7 & Warranty remarks:*


> Again Im sorry you feel that way.
> 
> You obviously are not serious in purchasing the item and just want to badger us. I'm sorry you think the sub "looks" cheap. But nobody bases a sub woofer purchase on appearance. Please do not comment on our product when you do not know what is involved in the production of these.
> 
> I'm glad you think our warranty is a joke as well. 2 years from now when every other new subs warranty has expired you can still bring your ACShockwave sub back to us and receive the replacement. Its a new type of warranty, and nobody else can stand behind their product like we do.
> 
> The proof is in person, We offer anybody local to Chicago land area to bring their sub woofer to our warehouse. We will swap in our sub and show you the difference. Seeing in beleiveing, and we have thousands of satisfied customers.
> 
> - acshockwave


----------



## pieper88

Well, when you have 1000%+ markup you can afford to replace it a few times


----------



## Bayboy

Allan74 said:


> See 2 posts above for the beginning of the conversation.....
> 
> *This is the reply I just got from the vendor after my JL W7 & Warranty remarks:*



Sounds like a setup to me! Get you in their shop, switch your gear, beat you down until you admit they've got the best gear, keep tabs on you afterwards to make sure you don't recant or else! :laugh:


----------



## Allan74

pieper88 said:


> Well, when you have 1000%+ markup you can afford to replace it a few times


No no no.... you still have to PAY for repalcements. 10% of retail, so that $1200 sub will cost you $120 to replace each time.



> it's a new type of warranty


...so said ACshockwave in a reply to me.


----------



## ChrisB

I remember when they were literally laughed off of caraudio.com when they were looking for AC Shockwave team members. You know it's bad when you get laughed off of caraudio.com!


----------



## Allan74

ChrisB said:


> I remember when they were literally laughed off of caraudio.com when they were looking for AC Shockwave team members. You know it's bad when you get laughed off of caraudio.com!


I wonder what 'discount' they were offered to become Team members....lol

I do love the business model though.

Take a $120 item, sell it for $1,200, offer a 'Lifetime' waranty with replacements costing you only 10% of retail, which is $120......


----------



## Allan74

*I wrote:*


> Dear acshockwave,
> 
> Have there been any independant or 3rd party reviews of your product, since you claim to have thousands of satisfied customers ?
> 
> Obviously these customers must not have access to a computer or the Internet, as your product is like a ghost when doing a google search - NOTHING....not to mention, the only time that there is mention is in humour on a few of the more well known Car Audio Forums on the internet, commenting only on the outrageous price for something so unknown. Obviously you need to do some homework on how to market such an expensive and HIGH QUALITY item.
> 
> If you can provide me solid information and back up your claims, I will purchase your product.
> Thank you.


*Shockwave replied:*


> The satisfied customers are locals. We are still a new brand and advertising and corp reviews are always underway and *will be hitting magazines and 2011 CES/SEMA shows*. Internet media at this point is not a priority. As you and i well know, shockwave is unfortunately not a "great" name tossed around the car audio industry.
> 
> I am well aware of the internet forums. Simply put yes you guys are audiophiles who rip apart shockwave and Tony based on the shop and customers that appear at audio comps. He is aware people dislike him right off the start. But ripping apart a product you know nothing about in all fairness is bias for the wrong reasons.
> 
> The price you say is outrageous, is the price that they will sell for retail, this is an extreme high line brand of product even at the manufacturing level (unfortunately all you see is shockwave and discredit everything). There will be sale prices sure, but to discredit our product saying they are 1/10th the actual cost is not backed by any facts and simply an opinion because you dislike the shop? When focal/jl ect started, they would never say "Lets sell the w7 for $50 so people see how good it is". They stuck to their price point and slowly built a reputation.
> 
> There is a cheaper lineup on its way but that is still in development. We are not trying to compete with the lowest prices speakers anybody can buy and we understand that.
> 
> Im aware you are a member of the forum and want to have fun emailing me about this because of our reputation. (im aware this will be posted on one of the many car audio forums) which is fine. We stand behind out product and quality of it. With no need to lower our standards to that of a $75 subwoofer. If you want a cheap brand speaker with limited warranty than our product is not for you. If you want something that will last a lifetime and maintain its quality then its a worthwhile investment to give our product a chance


...someone better tell him that he's already missed CES, so he's behind the 8-ball already in terms of advertising 

But still...NO SPECS, INFO, COMPARISONS....NOTHING, yet, thousands of LOCAL satisfied customers.

Would someone from the Chicago area see if they can find 10 people using this product at local meets etc, let alone THOUSANDS ?


----------



## ChrisB

Allan74 said:


> I wonder what 'discount' they were offered to become Team members....lol
> 
> I do love the business model though.
> 
> Take a $120 item, sell it for $1,200, offer a 'Lifetime' waranty with replacements costing you only 10% of retail, which is $120......


They are just ripping off the Critical Mass model.

I managed to break someone's heart when he posted the circuit board photo of his Critical Mass subwoofer amp that he picked up for $550 on another forum. The amplifier contained an American Bass VFL board that even had the VFL model number on it.

Regardless, I am amazed that certain companies can sell re-badged products for such a tremendous mark up in today's society when product information and cost is readily available online.


----------



## Allan74

ChrisB said:


> Regardless, I am amazed that certain companies can sell re-badged products for such a tremendous mark up in today's society when product information and cost is readily available online.


2 words - 'China, Whitebox'


----------



## audiovibe

Allan74 said:


> Would someone from the Chicago area see if they can find 10 people using this product at local meets etc, let alone THOUSANDS ?


I could see 10 people using his product, I am sure he has brothers, sisters, cousins, mother; after all he does use chrome.:laugh: 

Hell there are probably only 10 people in IL willing to spend $1200 for a car audio sub. I would hope that they would do some research before they dropped that kind of coin.


----------



## tornaido_3927

They wouldn't have needed to research if they walked into the shop, got the huge spiel about how awesome the speakers/subs are, and were being towered over by some huge fellas who you don't wanna mess with :laugh:

It'd be nice if these things were worth the coin, but they can't justify it in the slightest without some real data.. More specs? FR plot? Distortion measurements? I'm sure that if they have so many satisfied customers and selling those speakers for such a high price that they could afford to have their products tested.. If they are serious..


----------



## SHOToonz

being one who's not intimidated by large people, i should head over there and have em give me a demo in my car...and leak oil all over their floor while i'm there...and then clip the hell outta my amp and fry their un-blowable sub...


----------



## audio-pro714

So, that's $1200.00 I think they put the decimal point in the wrong place $120.00 WOW? Are they serious? Does anybody know if they actually have sold any of these, can't imagine someone would be dumb enough to pay that!?


----------



## alm001

THAT COULDN'T HANDLE MY 49 WATT AMP

First thing I thought of was Critical Mass, too^


----------



## ChrisB

mSaLL150 said:


> 99dB sensitivity? lolz.


I just caught that and noticed that they do not specify power or range (1watt/1meter) nor do they specify frequency. I am going to laugh if I find out that they measured it with 2 or more watts of input power at 1,000 Hz one meter away. IIRC that is how Stillwater Designs used to rate their Kicker Competition subwoofers in the good old days.:laugh:


----------



## indytrucks

> The proof is in person, We offer anybody local to Chicago land area to bring their sub woofer to our warehouse. We will swap in our sub and show you the difference. Seeing in beleiveing, and we have thousands of satisfied customers.
> 
> - acshockwave


Funny, Team DOA (which I am a part of) went to the shop and got "demo's" of all the cars. It was a hilarious endeavor. It was so bad the one team mate was sitting there in the walled H2 waiting for him to turn it up when it was already going full tilt. 
The only reason they have any trophies is because they only enter classes that no one else is in. We have shown a couple people on Team Shockwave the light and they have sense moved on to bigger and better products. 
Tony is a tool too, and his cars are laughable at best. I'll see if I can find some more pics for you. I think I may even have a video of his blue Corvette "SQ" car lol.


----------



## indytrucks

DOA smoking a shockwave sub at a show:
SAM_0389.mp4 video by indytrucks2003 - Photobucket


----------



## indytrucks

Oh, and the Cockwave 'vette:
SAM_0381.mp4 video by indytrucks2003 - Photobucket


----------



## Sarthos

I love it, our subs compare to Focal, JL, and MB Quart...

People must not realize, you can also compare a civic to a Ferrari... a Civic is nowhere near as nice, but you can compare them.


----------



## David_Edwards

FYI---legally warrentys are free, any added "protection" is paid for...it is false advertisment...


----------



## SHOToonz

75% of their claims are false advertisement...the LED protects the tweeter??? really? from what, per se?


----------



## indytrucks

Since Tony stopped competing in spl because we kept messing him up, all he if doing now is sq. Well me and another guy on my team are doing psudo sq set ups so we can beat him in those too lol.


----------



## kvndoom

SHOToonz said:


> 75% of their claims are false advertisement...the LED protects the tweeter??? really? from what, per se?


darkness.


----------



## tibug

kvndoom said:


> darkness.


lmao!


----------



## SHOToonz

very nice!


----------



## draft6969

I don't know why everyone is being so hard on him? after all he is offering them for $300 lower than retail! You can't beat that deal


----------



## audio-pro714

Bayboy said:


> Ok like that is a major prank or a misprint right? Mid bass units $14,000+ and a sub for $145,000?!!! :mean: Heck the surround on the mid bass unit was so wide I think the surround IS the cone. The reviews are hilarious though. A subwoofer so strong it ended his laxative abuse! :laugh:


I was just wondering how much that person had to pay for that AC Shockwave website set-up? They've been a member since 09' and still haven't sold a single thing on the web. Seems to me they probably got taken on the set up of a E-bay Store,hum?


----------



## jrs1006

Dang how the heck does that guy pay for all those mods on what is a great ride. Totally ruined imho. How the heck does he expect to actually sell anything.


----------



## LiquidClen

Curious as to the ppl talking about Critical Mass... they are definitely expensive, & I would never buy any of their amps (isn't one of them 10k?) but I thought the UL12 was pretty well received?


----------



## ChrisB

LiquidClen said:


> Curious as to the ppl talking about Critical Mass... they are definitely expensive, & I would never buy any of their amps (isn't one of them 10k?) but I thought the UL12 was pretty well received?


While the U12 may be well received, do you think it is wise to pay their MSRP of nearly $3k for something that reproduces approximately 2 octaves of musical information?

Also, they have 2 expensive amps listed on their website. The ULA-4x for $13,999 and the ULA-A5 for $12,000.


----------



## LiquidClen

ChrisB said:


> While the U12 may be well received, do you think it is wise to pay their MSRP of nearly $3k for something that reproduces approximately 2 octaves of musical information?
> 
> Also, they have 2 expensive amps listed on their website. The ULA-4x for $13,999 and the ULA-A5 for $12,000.


No, but then again I don't really see much talk of the W7 at retail either. Zapco is expensive too, but you can get the UL12 for ~$450 used in great condition. So at 1/6 of the price how do you feel about it?


----------



## Lanson

I still think this company is a front to something else highly criminal/illegal. They have no sales at all on eBay, despite being members since Oct '09. 

There is no other possible explanation. Selling cheap **** for this much (and more importantly, NOT actually selling any of it) only points to the likelihood that it is all money-laundering, and shipments are actually drugs or other contra-band.


----------



## indytrucks

fourthmeal said:


> I still think this company is a front to something else highly criminal/illegal. They have no sales at all on eBay, despite being members since Oct '09.
> 
> There is no other possible explanation. Selling cheap **** for this much (and more importantly, NOT actually selling any of it) only points to the likelihood that it is all money-laundering, and shipments are actually drugs or other contra-band.


While I see what you're saying and it's very possible, I doubt it. His (Tony) parents have money and funded the shop getting started. And they do have an actual shop. Brick and mortar. They do more than audio too. Rims, tint, etc. The usual. And believe it or not, people have actually bought their products out of the shop. Rediculous.


----------



## Lanson

indytrucks said:


> While I see what you're saying and it's very possible, I doubt it. His (Tony) parents have money and funded the shop getting started. And they do have an actual shop. Brick and mortar. They do more than audio too. Rims, tint, etc. The usual. And believe it or not, people have actually bought their products out of the shop. Rediculous.



LOL someone once google-mapped the address and did a street view... looked pretty sore.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

LOl I just cant help but laugh. Im laughing cause I had a huge argument over similar ******** in another thread where people on ebay jack up prices on things that arent worth the bid. There was a few people who responded with an attitude that this kind of business is the american way. That if I didnt like the price I should just not buy and go else where. LOL And its part of a healthy capitalist society. LOL IMO these people who praise and follow these types of tactics are **** bags.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Allan74 said:


> 1 last thing....
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out here
> A.C. Shockwave- the newest out there - Realm of Excursion


OMG.. Titanium Solder?
I think Im sold on this sub.. They offer free shipping....!


----------



## LiquidClen

ChrisB said:


> While the U12 may be well received, do you think it is wise to pay their MSRP of nearly $3k for something that reproduces approximately 2 octaves of musical information?
> 
> Also, they have 2 expensive amps listed on their website. The ULA-4x for $13,999 and the ULA-A5 for $12,000.





LiquidClen said:


> No, but then again I don't really see much talk of the W7 at retail either. Zapco is expensive too, but you can get the UL12 for ~$450 used in great condition. So at 1/6 of the price how do you feel about it?


Chris?


----------

